# At what week'ish do white bud hairs start turning amber?



## Tact

My ladies are in the end of their 5th week (34 days) into flowering. I am starting to see some of the white hairs turn amber/orange/brown'ish in most of the plants. The majority of the hairs are all still white. I have 2 feminized seeds, and 11 regular seeds, I have been meticulously checking for hermies so I am pretty sure no polination has occred (that I can tell), the 2 feminized plants are being watched very carefully. So is this normal, that amber hairs start to show up at about the 50% mark of flowering? All available details point to a 9-10 week flowering time for these ladies, LS, WR, LA Woman.

Thanks


----------



## ta2dguy

i dunno for sure tact, i have a few strains going in my closet and they are all at the exact same time into flower(51/2 weeks) and there is a strain in there that in the past week had over 90% of the hairs turn brown and another that has not had a hair change yet. the strain that has changed early still has another week and a half to go(finishes at 7 weeks). the other strain that has not changed at all and wont change for a while and does not even have 25% of the hairs turn colour when it is finished at 10 weeks. i dont know if there is anything useful in there for you or not tact, sorry


----------



## Tact

Whats weird is one with the most amber/orange hairs turning is the sativa dominant Lemon Skunk. *Shrug*


----------



## dman1234

Trichs are all that matter.

hairs dont tell the whole story.

i have had them turn brown weeks before the plant was ready.

dont worry about the hairs just the trichs.


----------



## ta2dguy

i have full agreeance with dman here. i hope you are not trying to judge the ripeness by the pistil color tact just getting a general idea maybe of when to start paying attention. there are too many reasons that pistils can change color i think to even get a close judge. i use trichome color to judge ripeness and that only. also a better response to your original question would be that i generally notice pistils start to change color slowly around 65% of the way through the flower cycle and then rapidly the last few days usually turning 95% amber when done.... that is only generally speaking though .


----------



## MindzEye

I only use hair color to determine when I should start checking trichs... Grab a pocket microscope from radioshack for $12...


----------



## Tact

Yeah I got a scope 30x though may get a 100x, got a few visual breakdown charts on the trichs and when to harvest. Was just curious on regards to the early changing of the pistils if this was something people expierenced as early as halfway through flower.


----------



## Locked

I wld think it to be strain related on some level...


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> It could be strain related, it could also be an environmental factor... My eyes are not great, I cant see the trich color unless I use the 99x pocket microscope.. Best $12 Ive spent LOL...



Yo ME...I got a 5 time thank you off...I don't know if six can be done...


----------



## warfish

Tact said:
			
		

> Yeah I got a scope 30x though may get a 100x, got a few visual breakdown charts on the trichs and when to harvest. Was just curious on regards to the early changing of the pistils if this was something people expierenced as early as halfway through flower.


 
I have a 60-100x scope from radio shack.  I actually think I would much prefer a 30 to be honest.  It would allow me to see a few more trichs at once for comparison and I might even be able to scope it while still on the plant if I had a 30


----------



## legalize_freedom

I like my 30x and 45x scopes...them ones that go 60x and over are too hard for me to see out of...maybe it's my old eyes...lol...I dunno, but I don't need to see the cellular structure of the leaf...just the trichs, and the 30 and 45 do that perfectly.

Tact so may factors into why pistils will change, and like these guys said it is strain related to.  As each calyx matures it's pistils will dry up and withdraw, so the process has started for you, bvut you want to be where most of the calyx's have swollen and matured, and the trichs have changed to cloudy and amber.  Basically your plant has just strated to mature...but it will take several more weeks for it to finish.  Some plants start this earlier or later, and some finish earlier or later....keep your eye on the prize bud!


----------



## Rosebud

:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

you can cause hairs to turn amber and then brown and die away simply by touching on the buds or squeezing them. 

This can cause the appearance of a mature crop.However, more than likely you have been squeezin the goods and smelling your fingers. Causing pistils to turn amber, then brownish/ red. 

It's odd how very fragile they are. Kinda like a peace lilly... touch it and it turns black ... touch the pistils and they turn brown/red of a Cannabis/weed/marijuana/money tree.


Have fun.... stop squeezing your buds.

5 and a half weeks is too early to harvest anything IMO.

The fastest I have EVER had a strain go is 56 days, yet I kick myself every time I think about it as it could of been that much better at 65-66 days. 

Any strain that finishes faster than 55 days you better hold on to. 

Mandala's speed queen is the fastest flowering plant I have ever grown. 56 days and it was almost perfect.


----------



## Disco94

I just harvested a bagseed and WW with trichs at approx. 30% Amber and all the hairs except for the top of the main cola where barely turning brown, mostly white.  It is knockout.  Couldn't be happier with the bagseed, she is a kepper.  Man I love when that happens...


----------

